# EPH 25+ & no gym for women



## vlad (Jul 3, 2012)

Guys,

My girlfriend wants burner tabs but doesnt gym at all. Shes took T5 and they worked but could she go with EPH 25? Whats your recommendations and thoughts?

Dave


----------



## robbo9 (Mar 24, 2012)

Erm, diet or try going to the gym or doing excersise (apologies if she cant train)


----------



## vlad (Jul 3, 2012)

She wont pal. Ive tried but she wont move. Shes only a size 10 now like but just wants to move down a few lbs.


----------



## vlad (Jul 3, 2012)

Can anyone give advise please?


----------



## brandon91 (Jul 4, 2011)

theres no point, unless she decides to get off her **** and make an effort in the gym.

tell her cut the cals or hit the gym, simple.


----------



## vlad (Jul 3, 2012)

Do they suppress appetite or are T5's better than this?


----------



## Tonk007 (Jan 1, 2012)

similar product with same ingredients, both good for appetite suppression


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

all the studies run 60mg of Ephedrine per day (along with 600mg caffeine and 240mg aspirin) split over 3 doses every 3 hours.

T5s seem to be stronger (well the UGL ones are).

http://jama.jamanetwork.com/article.aspx?articleid=196247

ECA can be used for up to 6months, and weight loss is about 900gm (just under a 1kg) per month more than using nothing at all.

If she really doesnt want to train, the following link is fantastic- the stack he does with the anti-e's works very well- have seen many women use this super effectively with no training at all:

http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/jon4.htm


----------



## vlad (Jul 3, 2012)

Nice one guys


----------

